# My presets keep disappearing when I open a new catalog. HELP!



## portraitz2go (Feb 3, 2014)

I am using LR4 in Vista. I've been using it for over a year and never had this problem before. About 2 weeks ago I did a registry clean and all my presets disappeared. I thought that was the problem so I reloaded the majority of them. (Of course my favs were ones I created myself and didn't write down so I can't get those back. Live and learn.) But now everytime I open a new catalog the presets that I just loaded, disappear and there is a settings file that appears in the same file with my new catalog file that has never been there before. Also when I create a new preset, it won't work on any other photo than the one I created it on. Anybody got any clues?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  You probably checked in preferences the checkbox labeled "Store Presets with catalog".  That means exactly what it says.  When checked presets are stored locally with the catalog and not globally where they can be available to all catalogs.  Unchecking the check box does not copy your local presets to the global location or vice versa.  You will need to do this manually.  Local presets are stored in folders in a Lightroom Settings folder adjacent to the catalog file.  For your OS global presets are stored in folders in the "../Users/[user name]/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/" folder.


----------



## portraitz2go (Feb 5, 2014)

*appdata/roaming files*

Thanks clee01 for answering, this has been frustrating. When I ran the reg cleaner the appdata/roaming file .. presets.lnk is what is said is was cleaning, so i went ahead and let is clean it thinking it was a just an extra link. Apparently that was not the case. 

Where do I go to uncheck the box to make the presets store in appdata/local/adobe/lr file instead of the catalog?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 5, 2014)

It is in the Preference settings on the Presets tab Uncheck the box found in the "Location" section of that tab.


----------



## portraitz2go (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you maybe that will solve the problem. If not I'll be back.


----------

